# Nissan R32 Performance Ignition Coil Pack



## nissauo (Jan 29, 2015)

Best choose for you Nissan R32, The Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RYGQ6W4










Increased Ignition Performance?-High voltage output and spark energy, Improved Combustion, Possible power increase of around 11kw (16hp) at the wheels, Improved throttle response and smoothness, No spark blowout at higher boost, Direct fit for factory mountings, Solid construction?
Note: Please?confirm your model is Nissan S1 series, not S2 (series 2) or NEO series
maXpeedingrods is also known as Maxspeedingrods
Fit for : SKYLINE R32 GTS-YHR31/HCR32/HR32-RB20DE (1989), SKYLINE R32 GTST/4-HCR32/HNR32-RB20DET (1989), SKYLINE R32 GTS25-ECR32/ER32-RB25DE (1991>93), SKYLINE R33 GTS-ENR33/ER33-RB25DE SERIES 1 (1993>95), SKYLINE R33 GTST-ECR33/ER33-RB25DET SERIES 1 (1993>95), SKYLINE R32 GTR-BNR32-RB26DETT (1989>94), SKYLINE R33 GTR-BCNR33-RB26DETT (1995>98), STAGEA WGNC34 (AUTECH)-RB26DETT (1997), CEFIRO A31/CA31-RB20DE (1990>92), CEFIRO A31/CA31-RB20DET (1990>92), CEFIRO LA31-RB20DE (1990>94)


----------

